# Gwen Stefani - L.A.M.B. at Spring 2011 MBFW in NYC 16.09.2010 (45x)



## Mandalorianer (17 Sep. 2010)

​

THX to Jens0001


----------



## Q (20 Sep. 2010)

Ein absolutes Topmodel  :thx: für die Super-Mama Gwen :thumbup:


----------



## Luemmel (21 Sep. 2010)

das nenn ich mal geile fotos!


----------



## Punisher (21 Sep. 2010)

Spitzenklasse


----------

